# The great comprehensive gospel-duty



## MW (Feb 26, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 1:551:

Faith in Christ is the great comprehensive gospel-duty. Many have mean thoughts of faith in comparison of other duties. But the scripture gives it the preference, John 6:29; 1 John 3:23. When we bid you believe, we bid you get all privileges, and do all duties; for believing is the way to both, in so far as it unites the soul to Christ, which is the fundamental privilege of the saints. If ye believe, ye do all in effect, as he who takes hold of the first link of a chain has hold of all the links. If ye believe not, ye do nothing; for without faith ye are without Christ, and without Christ ye can do nothing, John 15:5, compare Heb. 11:6.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you, Matthew; that is the clearest statement I've seen of this vitally important conception.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 26, 2014)

py3ak said:


> that is the clearest statement I've seen of this vitally important conception.



Perhaps the clearest I've seen too. A very helpful excerpt.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree with the assessment of the brethren here: clear and heartening--just what we need!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## chuckd (Mar 6, 2014)

WCF 14.2



> By this faith, a Christian believes to be true whatsoever is revealed in the Word, for the authority of God Himself speaking therein; and *acts differently* upon that which each particular passage thereof contains; yielding obedience to the commands, trembling at the threatenings, and embracing the promises of God for this life, and that which is to come.But the *principal acts* of saving faith are accepting, receiving, and resting upon Christ alone for justification, sanctification, and eternal life, by virtue of the covenant of grace.



What is the difference between "acts" and "principle acts?"

I've always viewed faith and obedience as cause and effect. But it seems the Thomas Boston quote and WCF make faith comprehensive where even obedience is faith. What am I believing when I read a duty and obey?

(I hope that makes sense)


----------



## MW (Mar 6, 2014)

chuckd said:


> What is the difference between "acts" and "principle acts?"
> 
> I've always viewed faith and obedience as cause and effect. But it seems the Thomas Boston quote and WCF make faith comprehensive where even obedience is faith. What am I believing when I read a duty and obey?
> 
> (I hope that makes sense)



"Principal acts" are the primary acts of faith as they concern salvation. Apart from these faith in the Word would fail to attain the one thing which the Word sets forth as needful. John 5:39, 40.

I think there is an element of cause and effect between faith and obedience, which Boston suggests when he says "believing is the way to both." At the same time faith itself is both a grace given by God and an act of obedience to the Word. In both senses it is fundamental.


----------



## chuckd (Mar 11, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> "Principal acts" are the primary acts of faith as they concern salvation. Apart from these faith in the Word would fail to attain the one thing which the Word sets forth as needful. John 5:39, 40.
> 
> I think there is an element of cause and effect between faith and obedience, which Boston suggests when he says "believing is the way to both." At the same time faith itself is both a grace given by God and an act of obedience to the Word. In both senses it is fundamental.



Thank you for your reply. Do you mind contrasting this with the Roman Catholic position (if there is only one)? From conversations, it seems to be simply a different understanding of "faith" (intellectual assent v. also resting) and obedience. But I suspect it is more than calling the same thing by different names.


----------

